# 1994 S-Works M2



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Found this '94 S-Works on CL the other day for super cheap, it was coated in a thick layer of sandy clay, but I just couldn't pass it up, what with all the xt's and the titaniums and such. Anyway, I have some questions and I can't seem to find any answers so any help appreciated!

Anyone have a link or scan of the 1994 S-Works catalog? 

Anyone know if the S-Works geometry was the same as the Stumpjumper?

Anyone know how the Specialize branded cranks compare to others?

Anyone have a suggestion what fork I could use to replace this long travel Judy Hydracoil with a 1" steerer?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

The Strongarm cranks had issues, , Strongarms ll's had less issues. I have a set of ll's and have not had anything pop up yet. Here is 93 & 95 catalogs. Catalogues | Retrobike
Marzocchi z2. RST 1" steer tubes have been reported to work in them if you cant find a marzocchi1"


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

That steerer tube is a 1 1/8th. Maybe that fork is a 1" with some weird headset reducer or stem reducer but it does not look like that is the case from the picture. Any 1 1/8th fork will work on that bike just keep it under 80mm of travel and it wont change the handling too much If that is a truly a 1" steerer I would be happy to trade you any one of a handful of 1 1/8th forks I have laying around. The hydracoil Judy's where not awful riding forks (much better then the type 1 and type 2 cartridge forks). Super easy to work on and seals are still available. I hated those cranks I think sugino made them for specialized and the shifting on them was never close to either the race face rings or even the cheaper lx and lower shimano cranks. I would guess that long travel judy is 80mm of travel as I do not think they offered that fork in a 100mm option till a much later fork leg casting.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, just making all kinds of assumptions based on that one cell phone pic, huh? It's a 1" steerer with a 1" threadless headset, 1" Specialized Ti stem, and a 1999 Judy Hydracoil 100mm travel fork.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Are you sure its a 94? The 94s had 1 1/8th headtubes? If its a 1" headtube then I stand corrected I was not aware of a 1 "s works hardtails from 94.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know what to say, there's an absurdly overpriced one on ebay right now if you search 1994 S-Works, it also has a 1" headtube. 

I was surprised too, I just assumed it was 1 1/8" until I got it home and started taking it apart. I also thought the headset might be a reducer, but it doesn't appear that 1 1/8" cups would fit.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Those Specy Ti stems are a known failure, so be careful


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I always thought the S-works Strongarm cranks were great, if not the lightest. Comparable to any other cold-forged crank.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

banks said:


> Those Specy Ti stems are a known failure, so be careful


Yikes, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I had a Pal who broke 3 SW-M2 frames just racing XC. (none of that newfangled hulking stuff). After the 3rd, he got a Yo Eddy. Just sayn'.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

banks said:


> Those Specy Ti stems are a known failure, so be careful


Some people could break a 1" solid steel hardened bar , many have had good luck with those stems including myself. Id run it if it checks out after a thorough inspection and keep a eye on it.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my '94 S-works with XT build kit from the factory. Probably my Keysville ride this year, it's just too much fun 

BTY: this has 1 1/8" headset


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Found an old thread from this site that the 1" steerer s works where rigid in 94 and the suspension one was 1 1/8th. Maybe the 1" where leftover from 93 and they just re released them? My bad. Decent 1" suspension forks are getting hard to find. Last couple of 1" sids went for way too much for how little I liked that fork bitd. May be possible to lower the travel on that fork but I do not think it lowers the ac just a hard plastic spacer to limit the travel from what I remember. I had that red version and rode it through 5 rim sets and countless rock shox forks till I got a Z2 for it in 2000. Finally sold it in 2008 for a full suspension rocky that I did not like nearly as much. Good score and good luck on a nice 1" fork.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

pugslybell said:


> Found an old thread from this site that the 1" steerer s works where rigid in 94 and the suspension one was 1 1/8th. Maybe the 1" where leftover from 93 and they just re released them? My bad. Decent 1" suspension forks are getting hard to find. Last couple of 1" sids went for way too much for how little I liked that fork bitd. May be possible to lower the travel on that fork but I do not think it lowers the ac just a hard plastic spacer to limit the travel from what I remember. I had that red version and rode it through 5 rim sets and countless rock shox forks till I got a Z2 for it in 2000. Finally sold it in 2008 for a full suspension rocky that I did not like nearly as much. Good score and good luck on a nice 1" fork.


Interesting, seems then we were both correct, haha!

The original owner said there's a slim chance he still has the rigid fork, so my fingers are crossed that he finds it.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

You can still get a decent non suspension corrected fork from your local lbs. I think QBP makes one in the older ac (395mm) still that is decent for around $60.00 painted gloss black under either the surly brand or dimension (house brand of components for QBP part number fk0073). Your other option is a bolt on crowned marzochi z1 in 1 1/8th then buying an rst steerer that is 1" for it. Older z1s can be had for around $100 bucks in 1 1/8th. Oil change and good to go those forks needed very little care and where open bath so very little that could break internally.
Plenty of older 1" forks on ebay but its getting hard to find threadless ones.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sizzler said:


> Yikes, thanks for the heads up!


Personally, I wouldn't trust it...the stem is definitely not a part I would want breaking on me...unless you enjoy reconstructive dentistry...

Specialized Ti Stem Stem Reviews

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1990s-specialized-s-works-ti-mountain-stem-624119.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/specialized-titanium-stem-403964.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/specialized-cast-ti-stem-question-282131.html


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I have another stem I think I'll use, didn't like the look of the specialized one anyway, kinda goofy.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> The original owner said there's a slim chance he still has the rigid fork, so my fingers are crossed that he finds it.


I've got a Marz fork with the bolt on crown and steerer. It's 1 1/8" right now, but I have seen the 1" steerers on ebay.

PM me if you are interested.

frog


----------



## farmerokbag (Jan 7, 2013)

Those Specy Ti stems are a known failure, so be careful


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

djmuff said:


> I always thought the S-works Strongarm cranks were great, if not the lightest. Comparable to any other cold-forged crank.


Didn't Sugino make all the Strongarm cranksets?


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not sure if they made all of them but they made most of them (not certain of the s-works ones some of those had shimano spiders that worked with the m950 xtr but I doubt shimano made them). I thought the rings shifted much worse then the race face and shimano offerings of the same time frame.


----------



## christjazz1 (Oct 20, 2011)

My 94 s-works m2 looks almost identical to yours, but mine recently started leaking oil from one of the shocks and I would ideally like to overhaul, but cannot find repair kit. I paid $230 for bike having been obsessed since first seeing Ned racing his earlier model for team specialized. I am lazy and just want to either overhaul or replace with comparable modern fork. Mine is threaded. Any suggestions? Thank you for the help.


kb11 said:


> Here's my '94 S-works with XT build kit from the factory. Probably my Keysville ride this year, it's just too much fun
> 
> BTY: this has 1 1/8" headset


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Keep the Judy crown and stuck a Sid in it. Or track down a Judy FSX. The cast specialized stems really did suck. We warrantied a ton of them. The cast ti seat collars as well. Best luck for the fork would be to find a Ritchey Logic. I would think finding the correct Specoalized fork would be difficult


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Actually looking a little closer at the pick it looks like a Judy Sl crown with aluminum steerer and the stanctions aren't removable? If that's the case and the stanctions are in good shape I would track down an FSX and swap the lowers


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I had a 1994 S-works and was 1 1/8" for sure, maybe yours is older, I think the first ones got release in 1991..


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

. . .



patineto said:


> I had a 1994 S-works and was 1 1/8" for sure, maybe yours is older, I think the first ones got release in 1991..





pugslybell said:


> Found an old thread from this site that the 1" steerer s works where rigid in 94 and the suspension one was 1 1/8th. Maybe the 1" where leftover from 93 and they just re released them? My bad. Decent 1" suspension forks are getting hard to find. Last couple of 1" sids went for way too much for how little I liked that fork bitd. May be possible to lower the travel on that fork but I do not think it lowers the ac just a hard plastic spacer to limit the travel from what I remember. I had that red version and rode it through 5 rim sets and countless rock shox forks till I got a Z2 for it in 2000. Finally sold it in 2008 for a full suspension rocky that I did not like nearly as much. Good score and good luck on a nice 1" fork.


----------

